# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Любимые фильмы и мультфильмы

## Akasey

Рассказываем о любимых фильмах которые смотрели кучу тысяч раз и не устаёте пересматривать до сих пор

----------


## Пацаваца

Очень нравится "Храброе сердце",один из любимейших моих фильмов

----------


## Akasey

а меня Клик чего-то задел. Аффигенно, два раза смотрел. Мот фильм сам и так себе, но вот про отношение к жизни и к людям там всё толком

----------


## Sanych

Мульты мне нравятся наши советские старые. А ещё лучше 50-х годов. красивые были, рисованные. Да и добрые по сути, а счас одно мочилово или просто дурь откровенная. А фильм больше всего люблю "Достучаться до небес". Нравиться мне сам Тильман Валентин Швайгер.

----------


## MOHAPX

Форрест Гамп, 21 грамм, Мажестик - лучшие шедевры кино, которые видел в жизни.

----------


## Sanych

Форест Гамп толковый фильм. Как-то очень нравился - "Побег из Шоушенка"

----------


## Asteriks

Люблю мультик про домовёнка Кузю. Сейчас, когда хлеб покупаю Бородинский, муж говорит: "Бородинский мой, сладенький!"

----------


## Sanych

а я ещё люблю про ёжика и медвежонка. "облака, белокрылые лошадки"...

----------


## Адмирал

а мне нравится фильм Снежный ангел - новогодняя милая сказка для взрослых
а также - Свадьба в Малиновке - можно смотреть безконечно ....

----------


## BiZ111

Мультфильмов много любимых. В детстве несколько советских и Том и Джерри, конечно же 

Из фильмов много любимых. *Последний герой боевика*

----------


## Justin

из мультиков Король Лев и Анастасия

----------


## PatR!oT

мой любимый фильм  называется " в погоне за счастьем "  я смотрел его на одном дыхании  это что -то ))))

----------

